
Julian Assange Offers to Surrender to U.S. If Chelsea Manning Is Released - fraqed
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/julian-assange-obama-chelsea-manning/
======
tssva
He currently faces no charges in the US. There is no one for him to surrender
to. It would be nice for him to surrender to British officials, so he could be
extradited to the one country where there are currently charges against him.

------
ComodoHacker
I understand this move but don't accept it. We should make justice prevail,
rather then trade it, undermining the "rule of law" principle.

It would be a message to the world, especially for non-democratic part of it.

~~~
okwhatthe2
I think this is a very brave claim on Assange's part, and it fits well with
his personality as a bold and brave leader.

